# Meowing while using the litter box.



## pythia (Dec 6, 2004)

I adopted my beautiful girl Artemis (3 years old) from the local shelter about four months ago. I am a new cat owner, so I am trying to learn how to be the best I can to her. She has already made my life so much richer and I love her to pieces.

Two days ago, as Artemis was doing her business in the litter box, she actually made a couple of high pitched little mews. These were unique sounds, unlike any other vocalizations I have ever heard from her. I was concerned that she was in pain, but by the time I got up to see if there was a problem, she had finished and executed her usual galloping exit from the litter box.

She had passed a normal stool, and behaved normally for the rest of the day. She has behaved absolutely normally since - eating, sleeping, drinking and playing just as she always does. I haven't noticed any changes in her behavior or anything unusual with her stools. I can't say I know for sure whether this mewing is something she's ever done before, as she usually uses the litterbox while I am at work, so I don't often catch her in the act.

Is it normal for cats to, um, vocalize about their litter box experiences? Or was it a sign of pain and something I should be worried about?

Thank you!


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

I've tried several litter brands and it wasn't until I tried TidyCats Crystal Blend that Vequi began to meow with the very-high pitch as you describe. I took that as an indication that she didn't like that litter.

If there is some other explaination, I'd like to know as well.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan used to do this a lot... I used to check he was ok and it seemed to be more of a "look Mum! I'm using litterbox!" kind of Meow :lol:

He doesn't do it so much now lol no idea why


----------



## stephanie0122 (Oct 13, 2004)

It could be that shw doesn't like her litter...or she could have the begginnings of a UTI. These are very common in cats, especially when they come from shelters. I would just get her checked out to be sure!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Steph's _always_ done that :roll: She meows when she needs to go to the bathroom, she meows while going to the bathroom, and she meows when she's done using the bathroom. Of course, she also meows for no apparent reason at all, so I'm not too concerned about it :lol:


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> Steph's _always_ done that :roll: She meows when she needs to go to the bathroom, she meows while going to the bathroom, and she meows when she's done using the bathroom. Of course, she also meows for no apparent reason at all, so I'm not too concerned about it :lol:


LOL! Yes, I love running into the room to see what's wrong, and Kiera just looks at me and walks away, tail in the air


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

:roll:

Steph: Mew
Me: What?
Steph: *blinks* Nothing, I'm fine now...

repeated several times a day :roll:


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Some cats are just vocal, but in this case, the meowing is a new behavior. She is at the peak age for developing urinary tract problems, so this is definitely something to talk to your vet about.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## pythia (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank you very much for your replies.

Thanks for the warning for the UTI - I will give my vet a call tomorrow and discuss it with her.

Cheers!


----------

